
Adobe Dreamweaver CS6 Review: Mobile App Development, the HTML 5 Way - thegarside
http://www.pcworld.com/article/256490/adobe_dreamweaver_cs6_review_mobile_app_development_the_html_5_way.html
======
programminggeek
As a software developer, Dreamweaver is basically a pointless tool that is not
really needed for what I do. That being said, including PhoneGap and other
modern HTML5 tools should help Dreamweaver stay relevant and useful to a
certain class of web developer.

Too bad they are backing jQuery Mobile because it's terrible, buggy software,
especially combined with PhoneGap. To anyone wanting to build a good app with
PhoneGap, skip jQuery Mobile and move on to something better like Sencha Touch
or Kendo Mobile. They are much better.

If jQuery Mobile wasn't backed by the jQuery project, people would not use it
because it is slow, buggy, pre 1.0 quality software.

~~~
soapdog
I've been burned by JQuery Mobile performance. I think it is a joy to use but
it is not ready for the app I was building.

Could you provide a quick Pros and Cons of Sencha and Kendo, just a little
bullet list of your opinion. Cheers

~~~
programminggeek
Well, if you like jQuery Mobile, Kendo Mobile is VERY similar, but in many
ways much, much better. It looks and feels pretty native. It switches UI
styles per operating system which is very cool. The best part of Kendo Mobile
is that it is fast and much more bug free.

When I was building an app with jQuery Mobile, each time I added a feature it
managed to add a bug. It was a huge pain. Kendo Mobile made it where I didn't
have those kinds of bugs that I had with JQM.

I didn't use Sencha Touch because it is MVC with its own framework, and I had
a bunch of existing KnockoutJS code that worked really well with Kendo Mobile,
so I can't say much about Sencha Touch other than Sencha Touch seems fast and
demos well, but is designed to look more like iOS.

If you have money to spend, Kendo Mobile is great and works great with
PhoneGap/Cordova. If you don't want to spend the $200, check out Sencha Touch.
Avoid jQuery Mobile like the plague. It's not ready for prime time.

------
jinushaun
Did they fix the performance problems? DW is too much of a resource hog on Mac
when simply using it as a text editor. When I switched over to Mac, I dropped
DW. (This was back in 2006) There are a lot of nice features in DW, but it's
not worth the productivity hit from the slow performance. Good luck opening
both Photoshop and Dreamweaver at the same time and working on anything
remotely complex.

Maybe this has changed since 2006. Not holding my breath when it comes to
Adobe software and performance.

